# Dungeon 170: Monument of the Ancients



## Wrox (Sep 24, 2009)

Wizards posted a new Forgotten Realms adventure today over on D&D Insider Dungeon 170: Monument of the Ancients.  

What’s particularly cool about the adventure IMHO is that it’s set in Phlan – you know the city from the old SSI gold box computer game Pool of Radiance.  Though it’s not a sequel to that storyline, the adventure does describe a compatriot of Tyranthraxus, a primordial called Maram of the Great Spear.  In addition to an updated map of Phlan, there is also a regional map of the Moonsea North covering little before described areas of the Forgotten Realms like The Ride and the Tortured Lands. FR fans should definitely check it out.

Here is the intro text:


> Panicked refugees are pouring into the port city of Phlan, fleeing from barbarian attacks in the Moonsea North. Something ominous and ancient drives the horse nomads to attack their neighbors. Poised to shatter the ancient monument keeping him from Faerûn, a "lost god" from Toril's past sends an agent from the Elemental Chaos to herald his long-prophesied return… "Monument of the Ancients" is an adventure for 13th-level characters.
> 
> _If myth and legend are to be believed, the antediluvian monument defends a region of Faerûn where the boundary between the world of Toril and the Elemental Chaos is weakest. At the monument's heart lies the Anchor of Chaos, an arcane bulwark sealing a cosmic fissure between the planes. Were the enchantment powering the Anchor to fail, the Moonsea North would stand defenseless against a full-scale invasion by forces of elemental evil. Unbeknownst to the citizens of Phlan, that day is nearly upon them.
> _
> ...


----------



## Wycen (Sep 24, 2009)

Is Maram of the Great Spear the "lost god"?  If not, who is?


----------



## Derulbaskul (Sep 24, 2009)

I really like what I've read so far. It's definitely something that could be 'ported into other settings as well. I like how it showcases Realmslore as something other than a straitjacket.


----------



## hailstop (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm trying to think of how I might shoehorn that into Eberron.  Not a lot of opportunities for barbarian attacks.  Maybe in Aundair near the Demon Wastes or Xen'drik with Stormreach filling in for Sharn.


----------



## hailstop (Sep 24, 2009)

Another option could be Breland near Droaam.


----------



## D'karr (Sep 24, 2009)

hailstop said:


> Another option could be Breland near Droaam.




Make the barbarians goblinoids and you've got a hook, set it near Graywall.


----------



## Shroomy (Sep 24, 2009)

Derulbaskul said:


> I really like what I've read so far. It's definitely something that could be 'ported into other settings as well. I like how it showcases Realmslore as something other than a straitjacket.




At times, I almost think there is too much lore in the adventure, as it's backstory assumes that you'll already be familiar with some of it, even though its not in the 4e FRCS or explained within the adventure.  While reading it last night, at certain points, I definitely felt like I was missing something.  I guess its great for existing Realms fans (or maybe those who played the _Pool of Radiance_), but less so for those without an extensive library from past editions to refer to.


----------



## Daern (Sep 24, 2009)

I dig on all the historical detail.  I think it serves to create a sense of deep history and wonder, but I don't feel its necessary to fully know or understand it.  In game play its basically great trivia to have NPCs throw out in conversation.  But then, I don't DM in FR, so being super consistent doesn't matter to me.  
Cool adventure.  Like all the different locations and flying about.  It feels 'paragon' for sure.


----------



## Shroomy (Sep 24, 2009)

Durn said:


> I dig on all the historical detail.  I think it serves to create a sense of deep history and wonder, but I don't feel its necessary to fully know or understand it.  In game play its basically great trivia to have NPCs throw out in conversation.  But then, I don't DM in FR, so being super consistent doesn't matter to me.
> Cool adventure.  Like all the different locations and flying about.  It feels 'paragon' for sure.




Despite my earlier reservations, I do have to agree with you here.  Its a really good adventure.  BTW, are there any easily accessible resources out there that would fill my perceived gaps in Realmslore?


----------



## Keia (Sep 24, 2009)

Wonder if it would be mixed into the Revenge of the Giants module?  Of course, then I would have to think about moving everything to Greyhawk . . . just for flavor.

Keia


----------



## Matt James (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm glad the adventure is being well received.  I always chew my nails to a nub when content is released 

What my brother and I tried to go for is a realmslore-saturated article that could also appear to the non-realmslore fan as well.  We wanted to design an adventure that was both cool from a development point of view as well as design (rules versus fluff).  Even though a perfect adventure can't really exist to please everyone, we hope that PCs and DMs can take this and run with it.  We left plenty of side quests and adventures that branch off that those so inclined could stretch it out to their needs.

I hope you all enjoy it as much as I did writing it with my big brother.


----------



## hailstop (Sep 24, 2009)

Matt James said:


> I'm glad the adventure is being well received. I always chew my nails to a nub when content is released
> 
> What my brother and I tried to go for is a realmslore-saturated article that could also appear to the non-realmslore fan as well. We wanted to design an adventure that was both cool from a development point of view as well as design (rules versus fluff). Even though a perfect adventure can't really exist to please everyone, we hope that PCs and DMs can take this and run with it. We left plenty of side quests and adventures that branch off that those so inclined could stretch it out to their needs.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it as much as I did writing it with my big brother.




Even if I don't use the adventure, I love the fact that there is a substantial skill challenge/problem solving aspect to it.  Not just a bunch of combat encounters.


----------



## Matt James (Sep 24, 2009)

I personally pushed hard to get some good skill challenges in there and at least one puzzle challenge.  I am very interested in hearing what people think of them.  Thanks for the compliment, it was definitely something we knew had to be included.


----------



## Zaukrie (Sep 25, 2009)

Matt, I'm running this for 100% sure. It fits perfectly into my campaign. I really like the lore and the encounters.

I didn't read it all in great detail, did you say what happened to the villagers?


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 25, 2009)

Speaking of Phlan, did WotC ever finally release the Phlan web enhancement they promised to release several years ago?


----------



## Shroomy (Sep 25, 2009)

Shemeska said:


> Speaking of Phlan, did WotC ever finally release the Phlan web enhancement they promised to release several years ago?




They did not.

BTW, I re-read the adventure today at work and I enjoyed it even more (I did look up a few things online too so I would get the references); I think some of my initial reservations were related to when I read finally read the adventure.  Its easily one of the best adventures in 4e _Dungeon_.


----------



## Daern (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the map.  The city brought back memories of playing the SSI game and "going into the monster part of town.  The Moonsea North area is great.  Its rugged area for sure.  The great glacier and all makes me think of "Fire and Ice".   
I dig how you have to deal with unsavory Bane worshiping rulers who are nice, then not nice.


----------



## Prism (Sep 25, 2009)

Great use of skill challenges. First that I have been really impressed with. For the unlock challenge I like the way that the information for each success is provided in an interesting way - rather than simply 'you pass'. 

The overland travel is also done well. I'd be tempted when DMing to dictate which checks need to be made by presenting the terrain day by day with the use of perception always being allowed as an avoid. I'd add a time/encounter penalty as per the camping option. One thing though...where did the hippogriffs go for this part? I'm also not sure that my group wouldn't be pretty much jetting along using phantom steed and shadow walk at this stage. I would be more likely to use an overland challenge like this at lower level

This is one of the best 4e adventures I have seen in Dungeon. More of this and less dungeon path for me


----------



## Matt James (Sep 25, 2009)

Double Tap*


----------



## Matt James (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Prism!  We wanted to add the Hippogriffs to assist in time management for the adventure to allow the PCs to cover a larger portion land in a shorter period.  Using other such forms of transporation are indeed just as well, if not encouraged.  I personally wanted to toss in the leveled up hippogriffs (they are not standard as I recall from doing their stats) so that players who took the mounted combat feat could take advantage of it if they had not already had a mount.  Hippogriffs are the fastest mounts too (again, if I recall correctly- ill need to check my notes).


----------



## Shroomy (Sep 25, 2009)

Matt, just curious, are the illustrations on pages 71 and 78 representative of the correct sequence on the Horreb cube?

Also, I particularly loved how you handled the trebuchet.


----------



## Matt James (Sep 26, 2009)

Shroomy said:


> Matt, just curious, are the illustrations on pages 71 and 78 representative of the correct sequence on the Horreb cube?
> 
> Also, I particularly loved how you handled the trebuchet.




Yes sir!  And thank you for the compliment.  We originally intended to introduce some elements of "mass-combat" but unfortunately we did not have enough time to address the plethora of issues that it opens up.


----------



## Wrox (Sep 26, 2009)

Review from Dragon Avenue gives Monument of the Ancients 5 out of 5 stars:

From Behind the Wall — Monument of the Ancients


----------



## Brix (Oct 4, 2009)

Shemeska said:


> Speaking of Phlan, did WotC ever finally release the Phlan web enhancement they promised to release several years ago?




Yes I'm waiting for a very long time for that one. Any chance it will see the light of day?


----------



## Brix (Oct 4, 2009)

And.... 
Since I#m a huge Phlan fan...
Is there any interessting stuff, that didn't make it in the adventure?
I like the twist, that the Church of Bane finally made it to the top..
Any additional Realmslore would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wrox (Oct 7, 2009)

Interview with "Monument of the Ancients" co-author Matt James over at www.critial-hits.com

Critical Hits » Interview: Matt James, Co-Author of “Monument of the Ancients”


----------



## Sonny (Oct 7, 2009)

Matt James said:


> Yes sir!  And thank you for the compliment.  We originally intended to introduce some elements of "mass-combat" but unfortunately we did not have enough time to address the plethora of issues that it opens up.




Matt, I just noticed this thread, and would like to thank you and Brian for a wonderful adventure. And as someone who also started with _Pool of Radiance_ and went on into the Forgotten Realms with _Ruins of Adventure_, I'd like to especially thank you two for *finally* getting Phlan right. 

_The Moonsea _supplement missed the mark soo badly, and the lack of Wizards support had me completely give up on WoTC ever producing a product that would meet my high (and admittedly nostalgic) standards.


----------



## vagabundo (Oct 7, 2009)

The Map of Phlan, from the art release, seems almost unusable at such a low DPI - am I missing something?

I've always liked the Moonsea and around the Great glacier - I might run this as a one off when we get a break in the current campaign.


----------



## Brix (Oct 7, 2009)

Sonny said:


> _The Moonsea _supplement missed the mark soo badly, and the lack of Wizards support had me completely give up on WoTC ever producing a product that would meet my high (and admittedly nostalgic) standards.




You are absolutly right in what you say!
I want to point you attention to a web enhancement that was written by Josh Sawyer for MYsteries of the Moonsea, that deals with Phlan.
This WE still waits for release. If enough people would ask....


----------



## Wrox (Oct 9, 2009)

vagabundo said:


> The Map of Phlan, from the art release, seems almost unusable at such a low DPI - am I missing something?
> 
> I've always liked the Moonsea and around the Great glacier - I might run this as a one off when we get a break in the current campaign.



While it's not the Phlan city map, art director Jon Schindehette did post a high res link to the Moonsea North map on his blog. The direct link is Moonsea North (image) by Sean Macdonald


----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 9, 2009)

WotC have a long tradition of commissioning beautiful maps, and then offering them in unusably low resolutions only...

That individual designers and artists sometimes makes up for this isn't making this fact go away. WotC really needs to open up to the fact their publications are digital.


Zapp

PS. The map is beautiful, and would make an excellent campaign map. Would it really hurt WotC to offer the map - at this resolution - from their site? 

By the way, don't you find it intriguing the way the adventure site is tucked away in a corner of the map...?


----------



## vagabundo (Oct 9, 2009)

Wrox said:


> While it's not the Phlan city map, art director Jon Schindehette did post a high res link to the Moonsea North map on his blog. The direct link is Moonsea North (image) by Sean Macdonald




Yum - nice Map. Thanks


----------



## Derulbaskul (Oct 9, 2009)

It is a great map except for one thing... every time I see a map for FR in Dungeon or Dragon I am reminded at how unbelievably (insert your own non-grandma friendly language that is a synonym for absolute crap) the map was in the FR campaign guide.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 13, 2009)

Brix said:


> You are absolutly right in what you say!
> I want to point you attention to a web enhancement that was written by Josh Sawyer for Mysteries of the Moonsea, that deals with Phlan.
> This WE still waits for release. If enough people would ask....




I've actually asked Josh about the supplement here. Too bad they never released it. He put in waaay more work than he needed to, and as I recall he exceeded the word limit that he was paid for by quite a bit, which made it not being released only more irritating.

Do you know who it at WoTC  it would best to contact regarding the release of the Web Enhancement? Though I doubt they would do it, we'll never really know unless we try.


----------



## Matt James (Oct 15, 2009)

If anyone has played through the adventure, I am highly interested in your thoughts!


----------



## Brix (Oct 28, 2009)

Sonny said:


> I've actually asked Josh about the supplement here. Too bad they never released it. He put in waaay more work than he needed to, and as I recall he exceeded the word limit that he was paid for by quite a bit, which made it not being released only more irritating.
> 
> Do you know who it at WoTC  it would best to contact regarding the release of the Web Enhancement? Though I doubt they would do it, we'll never really know unless we try.



Actually I tried more than once to contact WotC about this web-enhancement. But I you Phlan fans could do so as well, we may have a chance to see this.


----------



## Brix (Oct 28, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> By the way, don't you find it intriguing the way the adventure site is tucked away in a corner of the map...?




Yes. I suspect that there is more to come. I asked Matt a couple of questions over at candlekeep.com. At one point he said, that he could not tell more. So keep an eye open.


----------



## Matt James (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry for the poor follow-up.  The adventure takes place across the entire map.  Each encounter will take the PCs to various portions of the presented map.


----------



## Rechan (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm surprised that the discussion of htis adventure is still going on. Is it _that_ good?


----------



## Matt James (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is a quick look at how the entire map is used, using very little information as to prevent big spoilers.

Okay looking at the regional map on page 10 of the adventure (page 56 if you are looking at the compiled Dragon #170 issue), things start out in the city of Phlan.  We offer several options for the DM to bring PCs in whichever way they please but many go with the introduction of Rolf (for those who remember the original Pool of Radiance, this is Rolf the III, a decendant of that character  ).  From there Realmslore fans get plenty of juicy, crunchy bits of information on the City of Phlan since the Spellplague and the political nature thereof.  

From Phlan your PCs are likely to travel North to Castle Vathar which has some great optional encounters along the way; including Thar.  From Castle Vathar the players have several options that will bring them further north (remember, that is *LEFT* on the map in this adventure).  You encounter things such as Frozen Flyndyke; which is a throwback to some OLD Realmslore as well as a new location on the Great Glacier (Monument of the Ancients).  

Anyways, the entire map is used up.  I hope this helps clear things up.  Unless, of course, I misinterpreted the question


----------



## Brix (Nov 4, 2009)

Rechan said:


> I'm surprised that the discussion of htis adventure is still going on. Is it _that_ good?



The adventure is gold for an average D&D player. It's platin for a FR fan. And it's diamond for old Pool of Radiance fans.


----------



## Brix (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt James said:


> Anyways, the entire map is used up.  I hope this helps clear things up.  Unless, of course, I misinterpreted the question




Unfortunatly - you did.
We wanted you to give us some hints at upcoming sequels of MotA, that deal with such invocative areas like Camnod's Cairn, Falls of Ixce, and things like that... 

On a side note: Has anyone heard something about the Phlan web enhancement for Mysteries of the Moonsea?


----------



## Matt James (Nov 4, 2009)

As your insight discovered, there is a lot of room for continued storylines and adventures beyond MotA or along side it.  Unfortunately I am not aware of any sequels to MotA. But, I'm sure WotC can be persuaded; should enough people ask for it


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 4, 2009)

Brix said:


> On a side note: Has anyone heard something about the Phlan web enhancement for Mysteries of the Moonsea?




People have asked about it for a while now, and there has been no word from WotC if it will ever be released (I'm not sure if they've ever directly addressed the issue when asked). Personally I doubt it will, because it's about pre-4e FR material and a) they've already been loathe to produce any pre-Spellplague material for the setting and b) they don't have any incentive really to produce it at this point, especially when it would be a free release. It likely got lost in the mix and fell off schedule (even relatively recently, when Rouse still worked for WotC, someone asked him about it here on Enworld and he wasn't aware of anything about a Phlan WE).


----------



## Brix (Nov 5, 2009)

Shemeska said:


> ... b) they don't have any incentive really to produce it at this point, especially when it would be a free release.




As far as I know it is already finsihed (written by Darrin Drader). They only have to release the beast. 

I would even pay for pre-spellplague material. They have tons of ready-to-release stuff of that periode.


----------



## Brix (Nov 5, 2009)

Matt James said:


> As your insight discovered, there is a lot of room for continued storylines and adventures beyond MotA or along side it.  Unfortunately I am not aware of any sequels to MotA. But, I'm sure WotC can be persuaded; should enough people ask for it




I'm in!


----------



## Wrox (Nov 5, 2009)

Rechan said:


> I'm surprised that the discussion of this adventure is still going on. Is it _that_ good?




Yes!


----------



## JoeNotCharles (Nov 5, 2009)

Wrox said:


> Yes!




Let me be the voice of dissent: this is the first adventure since the new Dungeon started that I didn't finish reading just to mine it for encounter ideas.  I bounced off all the FR background.  The whole thing made my eyes glaze over and I ended up reading paragraphs of weird names over and over again with no clue what the connection between them and the storyline was.  (I couldn't even puzzle out the storyline, it was embedded so deeply in the meaningless-to-me FR'isms.)

I'm sure it's great for FR fans, but "gold for the average D&D player"?  I don't get it.


----------



## Matt James (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Joe (no, not Charles). I'm sorry it was difficult to digest. If you would like, I'd be happy to do a quick breakdown and synopsis. The FR portions are really easy to substitute. Is it the fluff of the story that is overwhelming? We wanted to put more into it than a progression of encounters and offer an all-inclusive multi-session adventure.


----------



## Brix (Nov 5, 2009)

JoeNotCharles said:


> ... (I couldn't even puzzle out the storyline, it was embedded so deeply in the meaningless-to-me FR'isms.)
> I'm sure it's great for FR fans, but "gold for the average D&D player"?  I don't get it.



IMO adventures for specific setting should be exactly like MotA - full of fluffy specific lore. Because that is what the fans of that setting like to see.

However I understand your point, since I also don't bother to read Dark Sun, Eberron, or other settings, I don't even try to rip pieces of modules for my own adventures. But I'm a little purist, so forgive my over-enthusiastic "gold rating"

But there are many good generic modules out there, so let us FR fans rejoice for a moment, because we got another great piece of Realmslore.


----------



## Matt James (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone ever end up playing this?  I would love feedback!


----------



## Derulbaskul (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt James said:


> Anyone ever end up playing this?  I would love feedback!




Not yet. I'm still running a game in Akanul but my next campaign will be set in the Moonsea North beginning in Phlan. I can't wait to use the maps of both Phlan and the Moonsea North that came with your adventure! (My only complain about FR4E remains the "crappiest maps in the world" that appear in the FRCG and FRPG.)

That next campaign will also feature _Monuments of the Ancients_ as a key paragon-level adventure.

May I ask: when you and your brother playtested the adventure did you run other adventures in the same area before and after? If so, would you be prepared to post a one sentence summary of each adventure? I would be keen to hear a really brief version of some of your other ideas for that area (and obviously ideas that you're not planning to turn into other adventures to be published in _Dungeon_).


----------



## Matt James (Jan 11, 2010)

Not really. We playtested it with some Forgotten Realms authors and game designers at Gen Con 2009. As well, I ran through the combat encounters with some local friends.

Funny enough, we originally designed the adventure to be Epic level (for 21st level characters) and the story was much different. It involved some of the other "Lost Gods" and had a different twist that took the PCs all over Faerun. 

The only major thing that we had to change from the playtest was the battle at Castle Vathar. We had originally intended this to be a "mass" combat encounter that dealt with new rules for large-scale conflict. Unforunately this was a massive FAIL but was neatly found during the playtest. 

Anyways, if you want some ideas for the area, let me know! I am sure my brother would love to help out as well.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, Matt. Perhaps I will post over at loremaster.org as I think that might be the only site on the internet that is positive about the 4E version of FR!


----------



## Matt James (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Derulbaskul!


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 15, 2010)

I have started to foreshadow this adventure, but my PCs are level 8 right now.....the campaign I'm running started out as "stargate for D&D" but is morphing into finding the many sources of magic (one of which is the intersection of the world with other planes). They have already been to Phlan, and will likely be going back. They have heard the name of the BBEG. And, one of them is carrying an axe that is an artifact he has not yet been able to "activate", but I'm pretty sure when some barbarians come a'raiding, something will happen.....


----------



## Wrox (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice Zaukrie. Foreshadowing is definitely the way to go when integrating these paragon tier Dungeon modules. And a Stargate-like campaign sounds pretty cool.

I found someone else who is using Monument of the Ancients as the basis for his Realms campaign and is blogging about it at War in the North  Good stuff in there.


----------



## Matt James (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone has run this adventure yet. I am always interested to see how people use content I design. That being said, if you ever need help updating monsters found within, let me know. I'll gladly do it free for all to use.


----------



## Brix (May 30, 2011)

Matt James said:


> Anyways, if you want some ideas for the area, let me know! I am sure my brother would love to help out as well.




Absolutly!! I'm very much into this story and eager for any ideas on the topic!


----------



## Wycen (May 30, 2011)

Good to see my original question continues to be ignored.  Consistency is a virtue.


----------



## Matt James (May 30, 2011)

Wycen said:


> Good to see my original question continues to be ignored.  Consistency is a virtue.




Hey turd, who peed in your Wheaties? If your question wasn't answered, why the heck didn't you ask it again or just PM me? 

Maram is one of the seven lost gods.


----------



## Wrox (May 30, 2011)

Wycen said:


> Is Maram of the Great Spear the "lost god"?  If not, who is?



Yes.


----------



## Umbran (May 31, 2011)

Wycen said:


> Good to see my original question continues to be ignored.  Consistency is a virtue.





Yes, well, so is politeness.  If you are unhappy with how others approach your question, you'd probably get a better response if you left behind the snark.  Perhaps you hadn't noticed, but it is not a useful tool for actually getting people to do what you want on the internet.



Matt James said:


> Hey turd





*Ladies and gentlemen, calling someone on these boards a turd is a good way to get yourself banned for a while.  Like Matt, here, who's going to be taking a little break.*


----------



## jfigura (May 31, 2011)

Matt James response was unprofessional and uncalled for even if the other fellow was snarky.  Hopefully he can act more decently in the future or I wont have anymore of his material in my collection.


----------



## Erudite Frog (May 31, 2011)

jfigura said:


> Matt James response was unprofessional and uncalled for even if the other fellow was snarky.  Hopefully he can act more decently in the future or I wont have anymore of his material in my collection.




The Guy had it coming. Can't believe the t-word is bad.  Hahahaha. Matt should be able to defend himself against trolls.


----------



## Nullzone (May 31, 2011)

If he wanted to defend himself against trolls (if that's even what you can call it), then the appropriate response is no response at all. By responding to a troll you acknowledge their presence and validate their opinion as a peer -- the better thing to do is just ignore them outright. Most people are smart enough to tell the difference and will make up their own minds without any rebuttal at all.

The snark was unnecessary, but his response was worse.


----------



## Erudite Frog (May 31, 2011)

I thought it was a funny way of dealing with it. I guess people are just sensative haha


----------



## billd91 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's not a question of anyone being sensitive. It's a question of following board rules. Making a direct insult like that was a sure way to attract the banhammer.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2011)

At which point did people think that the _"don't discuss moderation decisions on the boards"_ rule was magically suspended?


----------



## icarussc (Jul 18, 2011)

MINOR SPOILERS


I'm prepping this adventure to run next week, and there's one thing I can't figure out. Maybe I'm just a dope, but I don't get how the information in the 'journals' on the last couple pages indicates the location of the individual glyphs.

As far as I can tell, there's no connection between the text of the journal entries and the placement of the glyphs in the cube. What am I missing?


----------



## Prism (Oct 14, 2011)

Our group has been playing through the Monument of the Ancients during our weekend D&D and drinking sessions which we have 4 times a year, and its been great fun. The DM has made a few changes to the plot line by relating it to the Abyssal Plague. It has also been level adjusted to 19th - 20th level. We haven't quite finished the adventure yet and have just arrived at the final encounter however here the DM has heavily changed things and created a small dungeon and set of home built encounters to replace it. Since we are about to deviate well away from the original adventure I feel its worth talking about the rest of the adventure from a players perspective (since we have effectively finished it). 

Spoilers..


We were introduced to the hook while adventuring near the great rift so they had to be pretty strong to get us interested. Various region changing, cataclysmic events were hinted at. Some of the adventure provided snippets of history were given to us. The first part of the adventure was getting to the Moonsea via shadow walk and phantom steed.

I loved exploring Phlan and the skill challenge in the library. It got us much more invested in discovering the plot than by simply providing us with info via an NPC. We felt we had earned the knowledge and due to the age of the information and difficulty in putting the pieces together realised we were probably the only ones with an insight into a new evil which was to arrive.

We headed up to the keep and had a skirmish with the barbarians. It started to become apparent here that one problem with the adventure was that most combat encounters were the only ones in any given day so the DM found it difficult to challenge us. I'm not sure how to correct this though without creating unrealistically hard fights or adding unneeded extra encounters, without disrupting the adventure flow of exploration and discovery.

We created a teleportation circle in the keep for easy return access and headed off to save the human village from barbarians. From there we continued up to the gnoll base in the wastes watching the demise of the gnome city on the way. The gnoll fight was fun but we went a bit overboard and devastated way to many of them too quickly. The leader refused to co-operate after wiping out his tribe and we missed a vital piece of information.

We teleported back to the keep and then headed out to the goliaths to put together the final parts of the puzzle. I think the DM added this section in to account for us failing to get full information from the gnolls. We traveled to an ancient goliath library and found out where the monument was and the completed the last parts of the skill challenge to solve the cube. Again, teleported back home

This is where things start to deviate from the module. We enlisted the help of several thousand humans and goliaths and through a deal with Yeenoghu the aid of many thousands of gnolls. Almost a replay of the ancient events of the module. There are also 3 of us in the adventuring group which is a nice link.

The cross country skill challenge was more about navigating a force of over 10 thousand through the ice than a test of ourselves. To be honest we tend to ritual travel everywhere so even if we had played this at the original level, i don't think the various travel encounters and skill challenges would have worked. Keeping us grounded with an army worked well.

It also helped due to the fact that when we arrived at the forest there was an army of over 15 thousand frost giants and barbarians with a large white dragon awaiting us. 

Battle was joined and we used the distraction to move a small mounted force past the battle once the enemy had emptied their camp of reserves. On to the monument but the dragon has followed. Oh, and over 100 shadar-kai are camped at the base.... Thats where we left it.

In summary...great module and it has kept us entertained for a number of sessions, provided great insight into an era of FR history, and allowed us to play out the Abyssal Plague story with only a few modifications. Only problems are that we in no way followed the expected travel routes and timings. I know its very hard for modules to account for travel rituals though. Also the fights have been a bit too easy since we only got one a day


----------

